# Indoor aquaponics



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I have been thinking of setting up an indoor aquaponics system to keep indoors (near a glass wall).

I was wondering if anyone here have setup something similar.

I am thinking of something like the picture attached.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, it's possible, but unless the window gets a lot of sun, you'll need to supplement with some Daylight CFLs, T5s or LEDs to grow enough vegetables during the winter especially.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Ya that is a good point - winter here is cloudy most of the time.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Yes I've done it


----------

